# Fruit Cobbler...cake style (Peach on this one)



## kathrynn (Feb 25, 2013)

This is a recipe from Nellie Painter, a Teacher friend of my Grand-Mother's...from Greenville, Alabama.  We have made this for years.  You can use Canned fruit in this too!  We have even used Fruit Cocktail!

1/4 cup of softened butter

1/2 cup sugar

1 cup of plain flour

2 teaspoons of Baking Powder

1/4 teaspoon salt

1/2 cup sweet milk

3 cups of fresh fruit (cut up anyway you like)

1 cup of water (if you are using fresh fruits)

or 1 cup of the juice from the canned fruit

another 1/4 cup of sugar*

Mix all of the batter ingredients together. Place into a greased pan.  Put the cut fruit on top of the batter.  Sprinkle the 1/4 cup sugar* on top of the fruit.  Now pour the water/juice on last.

Bake at 350 degrees for about 45-50 minutes.













DSCN4079.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






Here is the batter....and I added just a bit of cinnamon today to go with some peaches I had frozen.  (Needed to use them up)













DSCN4080.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






Here is the cobbler ready to go into the pre-heated oven.













DSCN4085.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






Here it is nice and warm out of the oven.  Yummmm!













DSCN4086.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






In Southern Kitchens...there is always room for dessert after a good meal!

Today I did a stove top pot roast, with carrots, taters and onions.  Then I used some of my green beans from last Season. Made the breads and made some cornbread for the Hubby and the peach cobbler.

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 25, 2013)

That looks really good Kat!

Filing it away for later....

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Bill! Any fruit works!


----------



## bad santa (Mar 1, 2013)

KathrynN, looks just like my grand ma's cobbler, thanks for sharing got this recipe copied and ready to try. Like you stated there's always room for a good dessert after a meal. Been doing some searches for different cobbler's here lately, mainly the topping's....Thanks!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 1, 2013)

Love this cobbler....so easy,.......but I really love a blackberry one with a crusty top too!

Kat


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 1, 2013)

Love this!! Looks very similar to what my grandmother used to make. My grandfather was not a fan of sweets, except for peach cobbler. One question, "sweet milk", is that just regular milk as opposed to buttermilk, or is it sweeetened? Sorry, my southern dictionary has gone missing:)


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 1, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Love this!! Looks very similar to what my grandmother used to make. My grandfather was not a fan of sweets, except for peach cobbler. One question, "sweet milk", is that just regular milk as opposed to buttermilk, or is it sweeetened? Sorry, my southern dictionary has gone missing:)


Its plain old milk.  Back in the day the recipe was written "sweet milk" to show the difference between that and butter milk.  Oleo....is in some of her recipes too.  That means margarine instead of butter in todays terms.

Kat (guess I am going to have to write a sticky of Southern Terms for SMF......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 1, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Kat (guess I am going to have to write a sticky of Southern Terms for SMF......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm learning!! If I get my way we'll be living in S.E. Georgia eventually, so I'll need to know these things. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## farmnbum (Mar 1, 2013)

I think I've got dessert planned out for dinner tomorrow.

Here's the menu so far:

Smoked pulled pork on a fresh (homemade) Keizer roll

Fresh peach cobbler as above.

Maybe a veggie also... we'll have to see but I think the bases are covered.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 1, 2013)

That sounds very good to me!!! Show pics!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 1, 2013)

That looks good. I have to see whats in the freezer...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks great Kat!
I love cobbler or grunt.

Unfortunately, I've had to switch to low-sugar, low-starch renditions.

~Martin


----------



## jp61 (Mar 1, 2013)

..... that sounds like a great dinner and the peach cobbler looks delicious!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 2, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> I'm learning!! If I get my way we'll be living in S.E. Georgia eventually, so I'll need to know these things. Thanks for the clarification.


Great looking cobbler Kat, where in SE Georgia? I'm in the Augusta area. Actually a little further SE than that. We might be neighbors soon huh?


----------

